# iCreate magazine



## gphillipk (Sep 14, 2005)

I just wanted to bring this particular magazine to your attention. It's published in the UK. It's an excellent magazine for all types of users. Its not the cheapest to subscribe to; cost me about 70 pounds sterling for a year's (international) subscription, but its worth the money.
There're usually quite a few tutorials and the included DVD has a lot of useful software. One shortcoming of this mag is that it doesn't address anything to do with programming on a Mac.
Are there any other subscribers to this magazine on this site? What do you think of the magazine? 
This  is the link to the site.


----------



## fryke (Sep 14, 2005)

A DVD with lots of good software? I thought those mags had all but vanished by now. I hate how when you buy those, you get the version of some freeware that is one or two months old, so you have to go to the software's website and download it all over again, anyway, so why not just publish the review of said software and a link for downloading it... Actually, the _name_ of the software is enough, since you can look it up on versiontracker.com and macupdate.com - where you'll find the _newest_ version.

Those software CDs were great when the internet was not put to its good use, but nowadays, such magazines - for me - have a hard time. They're always some time behind, and often their quality just isn't good enough.

In my dream world, someone would gather the _good_ authors of such magazine articles from around the world and create a site like _this_ one, i.e. a forum. For, say, 10 USD a year, you'd get access, and you could read those articles, answer to them (help correct mistakes instantly!). On the other hand: This already exists here. And free. And some people on here are better than most magazines' "knowledgeable" authors. Thus I'm against most tech magazines.

Must say, I haven't ever read iCreate, so my opinion is more a general one...


----------



## dracolich (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Fryke. I've stopped buying tech magazines in 2001... the world is too fast for them.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 14, 2005)

I flick through iCreate any time I'm in a newsagent killing time, and find it to be a very informative magazine. However, since it's cost in Australia is over $18, or about 7 times the cost of Time, I've never even though about buying it. I don't think I've bought a magazine with a cover CD in five years now, and I'm starting to suspect that the rise of blogging, podcasting, newsfeeds and so on are all eating away at the higher-priced magazine market.


----------



## aicul (Sep 15, 2005)

I fully abide to fryke's comment and it particularly applies to iCreate having tested their CD.



> you get the version of some freeware that is one or two months old, so you have to go to the software's website and download it all over again


----------



## Veljo (Sep 25, 2005)

I too have seen iCreate in my local newsagent, but like symphonix said its around $18 which is way too much for a magazine. I do think it's a nice idea though, maybe not for advanced users but good for intermediate/beginners who want to learn how to use iMovie.


----------



## baggss (Oct 1, 2005)

I have been a reader of iCreate since issue 2.  I currently have ALL of their magazines (had to buy a few on e-bay).  It's a great mag and I would highly recommend it!


----------



## gphillipk (Oct 3, 2005)

Another reason I chose to subscribe to this magazine is to avoid the higher price I'll have paid at a newsagent or bookshop. In my case, the subscription works out to be half the price I would pay for 13 issues of the magazine at my local bookshop. And as * baggss * points out, this magazine is so popular that its impossible to find some issues. I'd normally find one of the last copies at the bookshop or miss out completely.


----------



## jsbpepe (Oct 9, 2005)

I saw iCreate when I was in Switzerland. I also say it is very impressive. I used to collect magazines. Then we moved. You know how that goes ;-) None the less I still have all the CD-ROMs from one of the mags I collected. The first issues even came out with disketts. Bescides Myst, that was the second most imortant reason for purchasing an external 2x CD-ROM drive. Those were the days.
Thanks for your love for cover DVDs and excellence.


----------

